# Marek Pasieczny



## Blahuuu

I don't know if any of you is familiar with this brilliant young composer and classical guitarist from Poland. Creative and passionate, his music caught my attention since I first heard it. Classical guitar is not the only medium he utilizes in his works.

For those who want a preview of his work, some YT links:
4th movement of "Concerto Polacco" for guitar and orchestra
Variations on a Japanese theme "Sato no Aki"
"Hommage a Tansman" suite

If you want to investigate further, you may be interested in visiting his website.


----------



## Guest

His music is quite original and often very demanding to play. I have his"Hommage a Tansman"--nice piece.


----------



## Igneous01

very good stuff, I like his new sonata.


----------

